# Solvent for magic marker ink?



## irvingr (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone know current or a substitute solvent for non-water-base magic marker ink, especially black? Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

It is probably a spirit based pigment carrier. Pure Alcohol may get most of it out but depending on the material it is contaminating (cloth/wool/cotton etc) it may leave a stain.

Is it possible to take the article to a 'dry cleaner' and see what they advise?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

What kind of surface or material is marked up? If it is a hard surface try the Mr. Clean Magic Erasers. They can remove most anything.


----------



## Screwed (Aug 7, 2007)

Magic Erasers work great on hard surfaces. I have also had good success with using WD-40.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

If it's on fabric, a waterless hand cleaner might help. (the kind painters and mechanics use.) I just used it yesterday on a shirt stained with ball point pen. Got most of it out. I rubbed some into the stain and let it set for awhile before putting the shirt in the wash.


----------



## Enoelf (Jun 10, 2008)

Baby wipes.....I don't know what's in them, but they remove pratically anything from a hard surface.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

white spirits


----------



## jimart (Jan 15, 2010)

I tried alcohol, finger nail polish remover and Mr Clean, but just smeared the Magic Marker ink into the plastic surface of a Bose radio. Used paint brush cleaner, and removed the ink in seconds.


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

B-12 chemtool carb cleaner in an aerosol can, takes any thing off especially magic marker


----------



## rwpearson (Apr 8, 2010)

irvingr said:


> Does anyone know current or a substitute solvent for non-water-base magic marker ink, especially black? Thanks.


Hairspray and a clean rag, hairspray uses acetone as a perpellent.
Rod


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a very old thread - no more replies, please let it retire. Thanks


----------

